# New freebsd user



## rmcellig (Aug 12, 2022)

I have been using linux for a few years. I decided to try freebsd. This is totally new for me and so far I have managed to get most of my stuff setup. Samba, etc....

One piece of software I need is puddletag. When I do pkg install puddletag, it's not available. I have heard about ports. Is this where I will find it?

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2022)

There used to be a port for it: audio/puddletag. But it got deprecated at some point when it still depended on QT4.

If you want to learn more about the FreeBSD ports system you could try resurrecting and updating it?









						FreeBSD Porter's Handbook
					

Essential reading if you plan on providing a port of a third party piece of software




					docs.freebsd.org
				




But first you should probably get to know the handbook a bit better:








						Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports
					

FreeBSD provides two complementary technologies for installing third-party software: the FreeBSD Ports Collection, for installing from source, and packages, for installing from pre-built binaries




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## Alexander88207 (Aug 12, 2022)

audio/easytag looks like an good alternative.


----------



## Voltaire (Aug 13, 2022)

I used to use puddletag on systems where I had the KDE desktop installed, and EasyTAG on systems where Gnome/XFCE desktop was installed. Simply to have as few dependencies as possible.

In my experience, puddletag is the better of the two. But EasyTAG also works very well and will probably be enough for your needs.

There are a few other options on FreeBSD that I haven't tested myself:

Kid3: https://www.freshports.org/audio/kid3-qt5/
picard: https://www.freshports.org/audio/picard/

Both of the above apps are excellent as well. You can probably also install puddletag via FreeBSD's Linux compatibility layer, but you probably don't need to if there are three or more good alternatives.


----------

